# Rucks OOC



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

link to the ICC http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3411740#post3411740

I started this campaign in 1992, the world is all original and with 1000 years of played history. I have a stack 4” high of old PC’s most of them were like real people the lived and died having little impact on the land. There are few that made it big. Some retired others made something of there wealth. Here are some of the famous. 
Valyus player A.W. this ranger after betting an Inn owner fore the Inn and winning. He made the Inn the base of ops. fore the party and hade many advancers in the Inn. It stands in Kandla the capital of Roocks. The Inn has been remolded by his children do to its age. It was won 1211 years ago in game time. (1993 in the real world)
The most infamous carter is Magues, aka. the Halfling, player M.M. by far the most powerful carter played in the campaign. This small but powerful mage had spent his life researching magic until he was the most powerful magic user in the world this was helped by some early quick thinking. He has become known as the Halfling because he is aware of all who speak his real name. His power has shown no sing of wavering as it is some wear close to his 1265 birthday.
Rolan Player W.C. this beast master hade a lucky brake early in life (bad luck on my part) and ended up with a part of a dracko litch horde. He then used the gold to build a keep. After this he opened a school of the wild fore rangers and the like.
Simon player W.C. the next carter after Rolan. This half elf from Roocks barrowed gold from some gilds to start a shipping company. He made enough to pay them back and the company is still around as Simonsun shipping he then took the profit from shipping and started the first insurance gild of Roocks. With is still around.  


Roocks
The campaign tacks in an unusual world it is not your run of the mill D&D world. There no Gnomes, Elf’s are not a kind benevolent race, and Halflings are not week. “You can’t judge a book by its cover.” well here “You can’t judge a Dragon by its scales.”
I am planning on running this campaign for 8 players. I will start when there are 6 players with carters ready to go. Email your carters to me at galaionempire@gmail.com don’t post them other players do not need to know what you are playing. You will need a simple back round, but the better it is the better I will reword. Also don’t be offended if I do not think that it fits in the setting. I will do my best to work with you to make it work. 
If you are not familiar with any of these variants I or others can define them but fore the most part it doesn’t mater much. If you have any questions email me at galaionempire@gmail.com it is my account just for this campaign.
Also if you are planning on your carter doing something in privet email it to me. It is a little easer to sneak around behind others back if they don’t know your doing it. 
If by some chance I missed a class from unearthed arcana with the exception of paladin variants, planar ranger, and domain wizard let me know. 
Other variants that are being used in this campaign: 


Reducing level adjustments. 
Bloodlines (it would be best to ask first not all are available).
Favored environment.
Level check turning.
Planar banishment.
Complex skill checks.
I will allow carter traits as part of a back round. 
Spelltouched feats.
Massive damage (a being can tack up its con stat. any damage over con stat is massive damage a fortitude save with a DC equal to the amount over con +10).
Summon monster variants. 
Metamagic components.  
Scions, Incantations.
Event-based reputation.
Honor. 
Taint.
Test-based prerequisites. 
Sapient mounts.
Sticking cover.
Automatic hits and misses. 
Weapon equivalencies. 
Critical misses.
Critical success and failure. 
Power components. 
Summoning individual monsters.


Magic: There three basic forms magic tacks Arcane, Devine, and Picnics. Some spells like dispel magic only work on only one form of magic at a time. Spell resistance works equally well against all three forms unless stated otherwise. 
Changes to spells 
These changes affect all three forms of magic as noted.

Bless Water
Devine Focus: Holey simple placed in water.

Consecrate
Material Component: A vial of holy water and (5 pounds) of salt, all of which must be sprinkled around the area.

Contingency
Material Component: That of the companion spell, plus quicksilver and an eyelash of an ogre mage, rakshasa, or similar spell-using creature.
Focus: A statuette of you carved from ivory and decorated with gems (worth at least 1,500 gp). You must carry the focus for the contingency to work. Or a taut made from magical ink and ground gems (worth at least 1500 gp).

Detect Scrying
Material Component: A small piece of mirror .

Dispel Magic 
Dispel magic is divided in to three spells: Dispel Arcane, Dispel Devine, and Dispel Psionic; each  only works on there perspective forms of Magic. A cleric can switch a prepared Arcane or Psionic for a Dispel Devine, a Wizard may switch a prepared Dispel Devine or Psionic for Dispel Arcane.   

Fabricate
Material Component: The raw materials required to craft the item to be created.

Magic Circle against Chaos 
Arcane Material Component: (5 pounds) of sea salt with which you trace a 3-footdiameter circle on the floor (or ground) around the creature to be warded.

Magic Circle against Evil
Arcane Material Component: (5 pounds) of sea salt with which you trace a 3-footdiameter circle on the floor (or ground) around the creature to be warded.

Magic Circle against Good 
Arcane Material Component: A little powdered silver (25 gp worth) with which you trace a 3-footdiameter circle on the floor (or ground) around the creature to be warded.

Magic Circle against Law
Arcane Material Component: A little powdered silver (25 gp worth) with which you trace a 3-footdiameter circle on the floor (or ground) around the creature to be warded.

Meteor Swarm
Duration: Instantaneous/1 round every 4 levels 
Arcane Material Component: A small peace of meteor that fell naturally to earth.

Teleport
Familiarity	On Target	Off Target	Similar Area	Mishap
Very familiar	01–97	98–99	100	—
Studied carefully	01–84	85–97	98–99	100
Seen casually	01–78	79–84	85–98	99–100
Viewed once	01–66	67–78	79–86	87–100
False destination (1d20+80)	—	—	81–92	93–100


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*Races*

RACES

RACE AND LANGUAGES
A character who has an Intelligence bonus at 1st level speaks other languages as well, one extra language per point of Intelligence bonus as a starting character. 
Literacy: Any character except a barbarian can read and write all the languages he or she speaks.
Class-Related Languages: Clerics, druids, and wizards can choose certain languages as bonus languages even if they’re not on the lists found in the race descriptions. These class-related languages are as follows:
Cleric: Abyssal, Celestial, Infernal.
Druid: Sylvan.
Wizard: Draconic.
Race and national languages: Nalanski (North Men), Ziiski (Halfling), Shadi (Dawrven).

Sylvan (Wood Elves), Adran (High Elves), Adlen (Elves) Midern (Dark Elves).

Roock, (Human Rooks) Zethy, (Human Zethy) Sonioan,(Human Soniaoy).

Ishaleh (Human Ishaleh), Eastah (Eastah).  

Sue (Human Empty planes).

Sicten (Centaur, Satyr, Minotaur).

Uli (Uli, Qui).

Gnuska (Goliath).  


SMALL CHARACTERS
A Small character gets a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. A Small character’s carrying capacity is three-quarters of that of a Medium character.
A Small character generally moves about two-thirds as fast as a Medium character.
A Small character must use smaller weapons than a Medium character.

HUMANS
• Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
• Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
• 2 extra feat at 1st level.
• 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
 • Automatic Language: Roocks or Zethy. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill. 
• Favored Class: Any available. 

NORTH MEN
Tall and broad in stauncher they average 18 ½ hands (6’2”) and 16 stones (224 lbs.) there hair is blond to red and there complication is light. Most are honorable men. 
•+2 Strength, +2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, north men have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
• Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
• +2 racial bonus to ride.
• +2 racial bones to handle animals.
 • Automatic Language: Nalanski.  North men can under stand some of Ziiski (Halfling) and Shadi (Dawrven) even if he can not speak it. Bonus Languages: Ziiski, Shadi Sylvan, Adran, and Adlen. 
• Favored Class: Any available.

DWARVES
• +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Starting items: one magical item worth no more then 50000 gold.  
• Automatic Languages: Shadi. Dwarfs can under stand some of Nalanski (North Men) and Ziiski (Halfling) even if he can not speak it. Bonus Languages: Nalanski, Ziiski, Gnuska, Kobold, Terran, Zetht, and Roock.
• Favored Class: Any available.

HALFLINGS
• +2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
• Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
• Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
• +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
• +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
• +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear: This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
• Racial feet improved critical sling and thrown rock 
• Automatic Languages: Ziiski. Halflings can under stand some of Nalanski (North Men) and Shadi (Dawrven)even if he can not speak it. Bonus Languages: Nalanski, Shadi, Adlen, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Any.

WOOD ELVES
Tall and thin the average high is 18 hands (6’) and 13 stones (180 lbs.) they have a slender build and are light completed
• +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Starting Items: natural metals wood, stone, or leather 
• Animal Companion: A Wood Elf may begin play with an animal companion selected from the following list: badger, dire rat, dog, riding dog, eagle, hawk, horse (light or heavy), owl, pony, snake (Small or Medium viper), or wolf.  This animal is a loyal companion that accompanies the Wood Elf on adventures as appropriate for its kind.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, Move Silently, Hide, Survival and Spot checks while in the wiled. 
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan and Sue. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Adran, Adlen, Sicten, Halfling, Roocks, and Sleak.
• Favored Class: Any available.

HIGH ELVES
Tall and thin 20 hands (6’8”) and 15 stones (115 lbs.). There skin is light to golden and there hair and eyes are dark. 
• +2 Dexterity, +4 Intelligence, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, high elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Adran and, Adlen . Bonus Languages: Draconic, Midern, Sicten, Roocks, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Any available.

ELVES
Tall and thin 19 ½ hands (6’6”) and 14 stones (200 lbs.) they are of light to medium color with light to dark hair.
• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Adran and Adlen. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Midern, Sicten, Roocks, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Any available.

DARK ELVES
18 hands (6’) and 13 stones (180 lbs.) they are from gray to black in color hair rang from black to white with grays in the middle. 
• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution, +2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Darkvision: Dark elves can see in the dark up to 90 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and Dark elves can function just fine with no light at all. Dark elves tack a –2 on all Search, and Spot in direct sun light.
• Weapon Proficiency: Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longkinfe, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Adran, Adlen and Midern. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Halfling, Sicten, Roocks, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Any available.

HALF-ELVES
18 ½ hands (6’2”) and 13 stones (180 lbs.) Half-Elves are second class citizens but citizens non the less.  
• Medium: As Medium creatures, half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
• Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
• Automatic Languages: Adran and Adlen. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
• Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass half-elf takes an experience point penalty, her highest-level class does not count.

EASHTAH
15 ½ hands (5’4”) and 15 stones (115 lbs.) the Sashtah are a short cat like race they have short gray fur covering there bodies. There head is very cat like with a short broad snout.
• +2 Strength+2Dextarty.
• Medium: As Medium creatures.
• Base land speed is 30 feet.
• Low-Light Vision: Eashtah can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Natural weapons bite 1d4.
• Natural weapons claws 1d4, claws are retractable 
• Automatic Languages: Zethy and Eastah. Bonus Languages: Ishaleh, Roock, Uli, and Sonioan.
• Favored Class: Any available.

GOLIATHS
23 ½ hands (7”10’) and weigh 24 stones (340 lbs.) Unlike with most other races, there is no appreciable difference in height or weight between male and female goliaths.
Goliaths have gray skin, mottled with dark and light patches that goliath shamans say hint at a particular goliath's fate. Lithoderms -- coin-sized bone-and-skin growths as hard as pebbles -- speckle their arms, shoulders, and torso. Their skulls have a jutting eyebrow ridge, wide jaw, and occasional lithoderms as well. Female goliaths have dark hair on their heads, grown to great length and always kept braided. Male goliaths generally have hair only on their limbs. Goliaths' eyes are a brilliant blue or green, and they often seem to glow a little from underneath their furrowed brows.
• +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity. 
•Large mountain-dwelling monstrous humanoids. Darkvision.
•Males have hair only on the extremities.
•Competitive, scorekeeping, discard their disabled members.
•Considered large when this is beneficial.
•Can climb half-speed without penalty
•Standing long-high jumps considered running.
• Base land speed is 30 feet.
• Automatic Languages: Zethy and Gnuska. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Roock, Uli, and Roock.
• Favored Class: Any available.

ULI
Tall and broad 20 hands (6’8”) 20 stones (280 lbs.) with long foreheads and a hairless body they are pail blue to pail green in color. They have wide mouths with flat teeth. Broad in the chest they have thin arms and lags.  
• +4 Intelligence, +4 Wisdom, +4 Charisma.  
• Medium: As Medium creatures.
• Base land speed is 30 feet.
• Darkvision: Uli can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and can function just fine with no light at all.
• Aliment any Evil.
• Automatic Languages: Uli. Bonus Languages: any.
• Favored Class: Any available.
• +3 Level Adjustment.

QUI
• +2 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
Thin 17 hands (5’8”) and 7 stones (98 lbs.) the Qui are the creation of the Uli. There appearance is quits shocking to most as they look like undead to most. Thy look like thy are skin stretched over bone. There dark leathery skin is covered with blotches of bright colors of yellow, white, or green that give an appearance of mold.
• Medium: As Medium creatures.
• Base land speed is 30 feet.
• Aliment N, NG, LN, LE, NE.
• Automatic Languages: Uli. Bonus Languages: Any.
• Favored Class: Any available.


CENTARS
A centaur is as big as a light horse. A centaur is about 20 Hands (6’8”) and weighs about 107 stones (1500 lbs.).
• +4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, –2 Intelligence.
• Large size. –1 penalty to Armor Class, –1 penalty on attack rolls, –4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
• Space/Reach: 10 feet/5 feet
• A centaur’s base land speed is 50 feet.
• Darkvision: Centars can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and can function just fine with no light at all.
• A centaur employing a lance deals double damage when it charges, just as a rider on a mount does.
•+3 natural armor bonus.
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan, and Sicten. Bonus Languages: Tribes, Elven, and Sleak.
• Favored Class: Ranger. 
• Available Classes: Barbarian, Totem Barbarian, Cleric, Druid, Ranger, Scout, and Avenger Druid.


SATYRS
A satyr’s hair is red or chestnut brown, while its hooves and horns are jet black. .
• +2 Dexterity, –2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, satyrs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• A satyr’s base land speed is 40 feet
• Low-Light Vision: Satyr can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions
• Natural Weapons: Head butt (1d6).
• +4 natural armor bonus.
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan, and Sicten. Bonus Languages: Sue, Adlen, and Sleak.
• Favored Class:  Savage Bard. 
• Available Classes: Bard, Savage Bard, Druid, Ranger, Scout, Wilderness Rouge, Rouge, Psi Warier, Wilder, and Sorcerer.


MINOTAURS
A minotaur stands more than 22 ½ hands (7’6”) and  54 stones (755 lbs.)
• +8 Strength, +2 Constitution, –4 Intelligence, –2 Charisma.
A Minotaurs starting Intelligence score is always at least 3. If this adjustment would lower the character’s score to 1 or 2, his score is nevertheless 3.
• Large size. –1 penalty to Armor Class, –1 penalty on attack rolls, –4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
• Space/Reach: 10 feet/10 feet.
• Minotaurs base land speed is 30 feet.
• Darkvision: Minotaurs can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and can function just fine with no light at all.
• Powerful Charge (Ex): A minotaur typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a single gore attack with a +9 attack bonus that deals 4d6+6 points of damage.
• Natural Cunning (Ex): Although minotaurs are not especially intelligent, they possess innate cunning and logical ability. This gives them immunity to maze spells, prevents them from ever becoming lost, and enables them to track enemies. Further, they are never caught flat-footed.
• Automatic Languages: Sicten. Bonus Languages: Sue, Adlen, Sylvan, and Sleak.
• Favored Class: Barbarian. 
• Available Classes: Barbarian, Totem Barbarian, Cleric, Druid, Ranger, Scout, and Avenger Druid.
• +1 Level Adjustment.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The North Lands*

The North Lands (North planes, Horse Planes)
These two kingdoms have a transparent border with each other. The North Men control both kingdoms the north planes is less inhabited then the horse planes and there few peoples that live in either kingdom other then North Men. 
Varderrog is the capitol of the Northern Kingdom with a population of 2000. Orms is the only other city in the kingdom with a population of 2000 as well.
	The horse planes is a little more densely populated H’ind is the capitol its population is 2000, the other cities of the kingdom are Pru 1000 and Nerus 3000.
	Religion north Men worship Kuran the god of the dead they have a strong belief in the after life. The only clerics in the north land are his.   	
Available classes: Barbarian, Bard, Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Ranger, Knight, Dragon Shaman, Scot, Devine Champion, Sorcerer, Wielder, Totem Barbarian, Bardic Sage, Divine Bard, Savage Bard, and Wilderness Rogue.  
	Weapons and armor: leather and chain armor, small and medium shields, staves, spears, long sword, bastard sword, 2 handed swords, horse bow, and axes 

Economics: the North Men trade little with other peoples. They prize there independence and have what they need to live in conferment in there own lands. They do trade some with the Halflings and Dwarves there biggest exports are pones, horses, and mercenaries. North men mercenaries will fight fore any one that can pay there price, but they will not fight in the North, against large numbers of Dwarfs, Halflings, or either caring there nations standard as that is a valuation of the treaty. 
Treaties: the North men are part of what is known as the northern alliance. The Dwarves, the Halflings and the North men. It is also known as the short alliance.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Halfling Empire*

The Halfling Empire (hane planes) 
Capital Tibbahl population 10000 the city of guilds. other cities Holetone population 1000 and Undraf 4000. 
Undraf is a trade city that is half Dwarven and Halfling the city’s population is mixed geographically. This is the only trade rout fore the Dwarfs to the north land. 
The Halflings worship all gods and even have a colt of the creator. The Halfling Empire allows religious freedom and many other freedoms to its peoples. 
Available classes: any, Halflings are free and cereus people.
Weapons and armor: any, Halflings are not picky   
Economics: there major trade is with the Dwarves grains, flax, livestock, and whine.   
Treaties: the Empire is still in a strong position even there has been 100 years sense the attempted invasion by the High Elves most nations have a grate deal of respect fore the short alliance. The Halflings are part of what is known as the northern alliance. The Dwarves, the Halflings and the North men. It is also known as the short alliance.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*Edogon*

The High Eleven Kingdom of Edogon. (Drilr Planes) 
The capital is Edogon with a Population of 1525000 other cities Tedon 25000, Crozean 10000, Thoa 10000, Danthaih 7000, Ch 100000, and Tarabor 10000
The population of the Kingdom is 30% High Elf 40% Elves and 30% Half Elves this is not counting the slave population.
The High Elves state only pays lip serves to the church, although Elves are free to worship what gods they please except the colt of the Creator.
The average Elf keeps 2 slaves usually Human.  
Available classes for High Elves: Sorcerer, Wizard, Cleric, Psion, Warlock, Bard, Battle Sorcerer, Battle Mage, Psi Warier, Devine Mind, Ardent, Hex Blade, Wilder, Dusk Blade, Dragon Shaman, and Beguiler. 
Weapons and armor for High Elves: Swords, Mace, Crossbow, Mettle armor.
Available classes for Elves: Sorcerer, Wizard, Cleric, Psion, Warlock, Bard, Battle Sorcerer, Battle Mage, Psi Warier, Devine Mind, Ardent, Dusk Blade, Hex Blade, Beguiler, Scout, Wilder, Monk, Ranger, and Rouge.
Weapons and armor for Elves: Swords, Mace, Bows, Spears, Crossbow, Mettle armor
Available classes for Half Elves: Scout, Fighter, Beguiler, Sorcerer, Psi Warier, Hex Blade, Bard, Battle Mage, Battle Sorcerer, Wilder, Monk, Rouge, Dusk Blade, and Cleric.
Weapons and armor for Half Elves: Swords, Mace, Bows, Spears, Crossbow, Mettle armor
The city state of Tarabon is some what independent of the Edogon government its population is entirely Dark Elf. Dark Elves do not believe in slavery. The city state sponsors religion and churches of all the gods except the Creator. There is also a large fallowing of Hatar witch helps keep them independent.
Available classes for Dark Elves: Rouge, Beguiler, Lurk, Scout, Battle Mage, Battle Sorcerer, Sorcerer, Wilder, Wizard, Cleric, Psion, Psi Warier, Soulknife, Monk, Devine Champion, and Ninja. 
Weapons and armor for Dark Elves: Light and Medium armors, Swords, Long Knife, Spear, Crossbows.
Economics: the nation is self sufficient the few things that it needs it buy with gold they have a large slave pollution that keeps cost fore goods low.   
Treaties: most other nations do not trust the Elves although the Sonioay have a treaty it is just who will back it first.


The bottom of the pic is the north of Edogon the city is the large black gray square the hexes are around 50 mils each 








This is the south of the kingdom it extends all the way to the forests.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*Wood Elf Lands*

Wood Elf Lands (Dark Forest and Mlyb Forest)
	Capital Sukarh 10000 other cities Asharel 3000.
	The Wood Elves of The Dark forest have no cities and fallow the ways of Tishon closely. The Wood Elves of Mlyb forest trade with Edogon and sell all trespassers to the High Elves. They do sell transportation threw there torturer.
	Wood Elves primarily worship Tishon and Vshon. They believe in equality but are ruled by the elder women mostly.
	Available classes: Barbarian, Druid, Fighter, Ranger, Rouge, Scot, Spirit Shaman, Sorcerer, Wielder, Savage Bard, Swashbuckler, and Wilderness Rogue.  
	Weapons and armor: The Wood Elves have no mettle working. All mettle items cost 4X cost. Leather and wood armor (Dark wood), flint or obsidian weapons Spears, Bows, Knifes, Clubs, Staffs, Slings, and Ax’s.
Economics: the Wood Elves of the north trade passage thru there land it is often a high price. The Wood Elves of the south trade trespassers to the High Elves, often High Elves them selves. Other then this there is no trading with the southern Wood Elves
Treaties: the Wood Elves would like to be left alone.





the two dark green spots.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*West Roocks*

West Roocks (western planes, old wing forest, and the southern plans)
	Capital Kandla 300000 other cites Fden 1000, Ihton 1000, Roach 3000, Berlon 1500, Dvfal 2000, Than 4000, Thucks 900, Normal 1000, Istal 500, Toneven 300, Haden 1000, Westend 7000, Blaon 500, Barsher 2000, Aden 50000, Algam 10000, Portsmouth 2000, New port 1000, and Bask 3000.  
	The cities of West Roocks are inhabited by Man; with a few Half Elves 1000 or so that inhabit the larger cities and costal cities. The religion of the kingdom is the pantheon with special homage to Aurelius as he came from the kingdom.
Available classes: Bard, Cleric, Fighter, Ranger, Rogue, Scot, Devine Mind, Favored Soul, Ardent, Sorcerer, Wielder, Divine Bard, Wizard, Psi Warier, Warlock, Hexblade, Swashbuckler, and Monk from the monastery at Blaon.   
	Weapons and armor: leather and mettle armors and shield, staves, spears, sword, axes, bows, crossbows, clubs, whip.  
	Rolens Keep this is a place for Rangers and the like to train. In essence it is a school fore the wiled 
	The Monastery at Blaon is an orphanage if the chilled is not adopted by the age of five they have a choice either study to become a monk or a wizard. There is also a number of parents that give there children to the monastery to be trained.
The Lacks Dwarven Mounds this is an ancient Dwarven sight. It has become reinhabited in the last 200 years by around 1000 Dwarfs to study its secrets of clock working, steam, and runs.
Available classes: Cleric, Fighter, Wizard (Runs), War mage, Devine Bard, and Cloistered Cleric.
Weapons and armor: Ax, Hammer, Spears, Mace, Short Swords, Rifles, Pistols, Cannons, Mettle Armors Mettle Shields.  
Economics: with cost line and navigable rivers on either side plus the Dwarves to the north it is a major trader of goods this is helped by its well maintained roads. The kingdom is quite wealthy fore its size.   
Treaties: there is a long standing treaty with Zethy as it in the past was part of grater Roocks. With the arrival of the Dwarves has come a strengthening from external threats.
Kandla
The walled city of Kandla the capital of Roocks. There five of the king’s roads that cut threw the cit to the city center were they meet. There is also a king’s road running along the South wall connecting the south road to the Igar river road with out going threw the city center. And there is one that runs along East wall connecting the north road to the Igar river road and the East road. All the king’s roads are well maintained in the city and brick road. The city center is a large bazaar. It is not the best in Rooks but one can find any thing you want or need here or in one of the shops that line the king’s road. There a few water ways that run in threw the city walls. One in the south east corner fore merchants. One that runs under the East river road the gats of this channel have been closed fore over 100 years. Finley there is a channel that is in front of the castle known as the king’s dock. None of the channels can accommodate very large ships but nether can the rivers. 
Places of interest: 
Wyverns Talon Inn: hanging below the sing of the Inn is a very large wyvern’s talon. The talon has been imbued with magic to keep it from withering or being stolen. The Inn is popular with travelers as it is known as establishments were you can have a good time. It is next to the Green Gild and frequented by its members. 
Ashley’s herbs located in the wealthy part of town this small shop has every kind of herb known to man, elf, dwarf, and halfling. 
Grimm’s gold this family owned shop has jims, gold, silver, and other precise mettle jollier. The Grimm family of dwarves has been in the city fore 1500 years. They buy and sell finished product or raw material.





The river all but center is the border between West Roocks and Zethy. The river to the left is the western border of West Roocks.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Principality of Zethy*

The Principality of Zethy
Capital Blala 350000 other cities Ares 10000, Katal 1000, Alzin 500, El courean 700, Whathail 1000, Althan 1000, Aleter 8000, Sanund 2000, Rlanzon 2000, Retrrend 1000, Anaut 3000, Anaun 7000, Edronr 15000, Dbrsos 3000, Ser 20000, Batar 22000, Blzen 10000, Aame 10000, Zaign 1000, Allal 4000,Daga 3000. 
The Kingdom dose not extend past the Zethy dessert. Most people live in the cities. People are allowed religious freedom in the Kingdom, the King worships the Creator and as a result the colt has a strong fallowing with actual churches. There is much clashing between the two religions especially  in the larger cites in the north of the country this is not as prevent as the colt of the creator has little influence. 
Available classes: Cleric, Fighter, Rogue, Scot, Devine Champion, Sorcerer, Wielder, Wizard, Hexblade, Psion, Divine Mind, Ardent, Psi Warier, Warlock, and Paladin only for the church of the Creator.   
	Weapons and armor: mettle armors and shield, staves, spears, sword Scimitars Falchions, Short bow, crossbows, clubs.  
Economics: exporting largely goods like fruit, wine, and horses.
Treaties: the Elves not being a threat as they would have to travel thru West Roocks first. It is the Uli that worry the nation along with instability do to a clashing of religions.





Zethy is rather small from the narrow gap in the mounts in the north. South to the plains of Tears. East to the Crescent river and West to the Central river.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*City States of Eco’s*

City States of Eco’s Ocllan, Shatter Hill, and Nekropless.
Ocllan 4000 humans 1000 Goliaths the city is on the edge of the Blood mouton wilderness its major export is furs that the Goliath bring in from the moutons.
Available classes: Barbarian, Cleric, Fighter, Rogue, Scot, Sorcerer, Wilder, and Dragon Shaman.   
	Weapons and armor: leather armors and shield, whip, staves, spears, short sword, bows, clubs.  
	Available Goliath classes: Barbarian, Totem Barbarian, Scout, Spirit Shaman, Samurai, and Wilderness Rouge.  
	Goliath weapons and armor: Ax’s Whip, Two Handed Sword, Spear, Long Bow, Grate Bow, Basted sword.
Economics: furs and semi presses gems 
Treaties: the treaty of Eco a mutual defiance pack between the three cities.  

Shatter Hill 3000 there is a large magic community here. There no gods worshiped here it is forbidden by law.
Available classes: Rouge, Sorcerer, Wizard, Warlock, Scout, Psion, Wilder, Spell thief, Battle Mage, Bardic Sage, Dusk Blade, and Battle Sorcerer.
Weapons and armor: Any
Economics: importing spell components and exporting magic.
Treaties: the treaty of Eco a mutual defiance pack between the three cities.  

Nekropless (city of the dead) 100000 all inhabitants are undead. It is ruled by a dimilich whose name has been forgotten and lost in time. The undead are free willed and sentient. As long as they stay in sight of the city they have no hunger fore what they have lost. Undead that have spent time in the city can not be rebuked, turned, or controlled fore the length of time equal to the time in the city once they leave. 
Economics: exporting food
Treaties: the treaty of Eco a mutual defiance pack between the three cities.





The North East brown hills threw the mountain gap.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Crescent Valley and East*

The Crescent Valley and East
There many city sates in the land but they are all ruled by the Uli.
Cities Taoh 3000, Main 10000, Nugro 7000, Biara 4000, Beck 6000, Itos 7500, Ktos 10000, New Castle 12500. 
	The population of the Uli is 5% the rest of the population are creations of the Uli like the Qui and other created races 
Available classes: Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard, Warlock, Psion, Wilder, Spell thief, Battle Mage, Hex Blade, Psi Warrior, Favored Soul, Dusk Blade, Divine Mind, Ardent, Spirit Shaman,  Ranger, Druid, Dragon Shaman, Spell Thief, and Battle Sorcerer.
Weapons and armor: Any
	Economics: trade with the out side can only weaken them.
Treaties: the Uli want to conquer the world or at least this corner of it.





The East from the crescent river on.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Free Plane of Tears*

The Free Plane of Tears 
Capital Bronifed 10000, other cites Tazal 5000, Ter 7000.
The plane of Tears is inhabited by three races Humans, Qui, and Eashtal. The races live with one another in piece. The Qui from this area are free. 
Available Human classes: Fighter, Scout, Rouge, Cleric, Sorcerer, Psi Warier, Bardic Schaller, Bard, Spell thief, and Wilder
Available Qui classes: Fighter, Ranger, Devine Mind,Sorcerer, Beguiler, Psi Warier, Soulknife, Dusk Blade, Bard, Spell Thief, Rouge, Hex Blade, and Wilder.   
Available Eashtal classes: Fighter, Ranger, Scout, Monk, Psi Warier, Hex Blade, Barbarian, Swashbuckler, and Wilderness Rouge.
Weapons and armor: Mettle Armor and shields weapons any.   
Economics: they are a pore nation.
Treaties: a lose treaty with Zethy as both see the threat of the Uli. They have a serious internal problem with government of the people.





the little strip of green on the cost blocked from the sea by a high cliff.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Tribes of the Empty Planes*

The Tribes of the Empty Planes	
Capital Perent 1000. 
The men of the empty plans have no city of size and do not build permanent houses. They are a nomadic horse cloture with no mettle working and do not trade with other nations. The only domestic animal is the horse and dog. The tribes worship only the Creator and this is done in there own way and nothing like the northern colt.
The Tribes Men are darker completed then there northern brothers and on average 1” taller 
Available classes: Barbarian, Totem Barbarian, Druid, Fighter, Ranger, Scout, Spirit Shaman, Paladin, Cleric, and Divine Champion. 
Weapons and armor: most do not were armor But leather is available, Whip, Staffs, Bows, Spears, Hammers, Clubs, Ax’s.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Ishaleh Cost*

The Ishaleh Cost
	Capital Inbec 5000 other citys Aekai 1000, Ulan, 3000, Dalanic 5000, Teremae 3000, Urli 2000.
	The people of Ishale live by a strict moral code and are often of lawful aliment. A large population of the Eashtal live in the land 25% of the total.  
Available classes: Samurai, Monk, Scout, Ninja, Rouge, Wu jen, Spirit Shaman, Psi Warrior, Faverd Soul, Wilder, and Shugenja.
Weapons and armor: Banded, leather, Chain, Brest Plate, Spears, Long Bow, Short Bow, Staff, Grate bow, Bustard Sword, Two Handed Sward, Long Sward, and Short Sward. All Ishalen weapons are single edged.   
Economics: they export grains and semi precious gems and import Dwarven weapons the importing of goods is title controlled by the government 
Treaties: Non





This is the small wooded stretch of land up against the moutons (center left)


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Isle of Tstal*

The Isle of Tstal
	Capitol Tstal 2000
	This island is a magical enclave there families and normal villagers with normal lives but the ones in power are the men and women of magic.   
Available classes: Cleric, Wizard, Sorcerer, Wilder, Divine Mind, Ardent, Spirit Shaman, Dragon Shaman, and Psion.
Weapons and armor: any.
Economics:  the isle is very dependent on Roock and Zethy fore goods. Exporting magic items 
Treaties: they have a non aggregation pact with Sonioay





The small light green island in the upper right corner


----------



## The Empire (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sonioay land*

Sonioay land
	Capitol Sashane 80000, other cites Astaia 50000, Taraina 60000, Mereaz 40000, Helania 60000, Arayn 90000, and Leasian 75000.
	Sonioay is a land ruled by woman. The matriarchal society has done very well for its self. How ever men are at best 2nd class citizens and often kept as slaves. There is no semblance of equality in the society is straightforward about men being inferior in the woman of Sonioay eyes.  
	Available classes: Claric, Drueid, Ranger, Rouge, Sorcerer, Wiseard, Psion, Psi Warier, Wilder, Soul Knife, Hex Blade, Begiler, Spell Theif, Devine Mind, Dusk Blade, Knight, and Swashbluckler. 
Weapons and armor: aney armor, shilds, swards, spears, mase crosbows, and Bows.  
Economics: some trading but it is of little sunifagints 
Treaties: there is a treaty with the High Elves. In the past the Soioay tryed to infultrate the cort of Roock but it failed. After this the tryed to expand into the Empty palnes and found out why it is called empty. They now have there gase seet on the palin of Tears and part of Edogon.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Weapons*

Table: Weapons
Simple Weapons	Cost	Dmg (S)	Dmg (M)	Critical	Range Increment	Weight1	Type2
Ranged Weapons
Rifle, heavy	600 gp	—	2d10	19–20/x3	50 ft	14 lb.	Piercing
    Ball & Power (50)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	3 lb.	—
Rifle, light	100 gp	2d6	2d6	19–20/x3	50 ft.	8 lb.	Piercing
    Ball & Power (50)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	1 lb.	—
Rifle, medium	300 gp	2d8	2d8	19–20/x3	50 ft.	11 lb.	Piercing
    Ball & Power (50)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	2 lb.	—
Crossbow, great	100 gp	1d12	1d12	19–20/x2	150 ft	15 lb.	Piercing
      Bolts (10)	2 gp	—	—	—	—	2 lb.	—
Martial Weapons	Cost	Dmg (S)	Dmg (M)	Critical	Range Increment	Weight1	Type2
Light Melee Weapons
Claw bracer	30 gp	1d3	1d4	19–20/x2	—	2 lb.	Slashing
One-Handed Melee Weapons
Khopesh	20 gp	1d6	1d8	19–20/x2	—	12 lb.	Slashing
Two-Handed Melee Weapons
Ranged Weapons
Horsebow	100 gp	1d6	1d8	x3	70 ft.	3 lb.	Piercing
      Arrows (20)	1gp	—	—	—	—	1 lb.	—
Pistol, heavy	800 gp	1d10	1d10	x3	25 ft.	2 lb.	Piercing
      Balls & Power (50)	1gp	—	—	—	—	3 lb.	—
Pistol, light	300 gp	1d6	1d6	x3	25 ft.	4 lb.	Piercing
      Balls & Power (50)	1gp	—	—	—	—	1 lb.	—
Pistol, medium	500 gp	1d8	1d8	x3	25 ft.	6 lb.	Piercing
      Balls & Power (50)	1gp	—	—	—	—	2 lb.	—
Exotic Weapons	Cost	Dmg (S)	Dmg (M)	Critical	Range Increment	Weight1	Type2
Light Melee Weapons
Sai	2 gp	1d3	1d4	x2	10 ft.	2 lb.	Bludgeoning
Tonfa	2 sp	1d4	1d6	x2		2 lb. 	Bludgeoning
War fan	30 gp	1d4	1d6	x3		3 lb.	Slashing
One-Handed Melee Weapons
Whip4	1 gp	1d23	1d33	x2		2 lb.	Slashing
Ranged Weapons
Volley gun, heavy	3000 gp	1d10/8d10	1d10/8d10	18–20/x3	25 ft.	20 lb.	Bludgeoning
    Ball & Power (50)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	3 lb.	
Volley gun, light	500 gp	1d6/12d6	1d6/12d6	18–20/x3	25 ft.	10 lb.	Piercing
    Ball & Power (50)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	1 lb.	—
Volley gun, medium	1000 gp	1d8/10d8	1d8/10d8	18–20/x3	25 ft.	15 lb.	Piercing
    Ball & Power (50)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	2 lb.	—
Flame Gun	5 gp	4d6	4d6	x3	30’ 10’ cone	3 lb.	Fire
1 Weight figures are for Medium weapons. A Small weapon weighs half as much, and a Large weapon weighs twice as much.
2 When two types are given, the weapon is both types if the entry specifies “and,” or either type (player’s choice at time of attack) if the entry specifies “or.”
3 The weapon deals half damage to metal armor.
4 Reach weapon.
 Weapons by kingdoms
Horse bow: a reinforced re curve with a short strong pull adapted fore firing from horse back. This is primary a weapon of the North lands and Wood elves.	  	        
Pistol, Light: this is the basic muzzle loading flint lock pistol. It is small and light. Around 30 caliber.
Pistol, Medium: this is the intermediate pistol and is around 50 caliber.
Pistol, Heavy: the heaviest of the pistols and is around 70 caliber.
Rifle, Light: as the light pistol but with a longer brail about 18” and a shoulder stock. It is also around 30 caliber.
Rifle, Medium: much like the light rifle with a brail length of approximately 24” and a ball of 50 caliber.  
Rifle, Heavy: 30” brail or longer and a ball of around 70 caliber.
Volley gun: volley guns are multi brail versions of the standard weapons there brail length is shorter then a rifle but slightly longer then a pistol. the dwarf’s have made these weapons have two moods of fire they will either fire a ball every second or they can fire all of the balls at once if this latter choice is used then any one standing in the square behind the firer tacks 1d6 fire damage, this is what the have done to combat the high recoil. 
Volley gun, Light: the standard volley gun with twelve brails it is around 30 caliber 
Volley gun, Medium: a heaver version with only ten brails. it is around 50 caliber 
Volley gun, Heavy: this is the heaviest of the volley guns with only eight brails and a boll of 70 caliber 
Flame Gun: this is a single tube or as many as six 1” tubes attached to a handle and a trigger each brail contains one shot


----------



## The Empire (Feb 20, 2007)

*Pantheon*

Pantheon

Kuran. Greater M N Touch. life, healing, repose, death, protection. god of the dead
Symbol: two super imposed pentacles. Race: man

Alai. Greater F NG Spells. luck, trickery, knowledge, magic, good. goddess of magic
Symbol: a large blue clear sphere. Race: man

Aurelius. Demi M N Staff. magic, knowledge. god of knowledge
Symbol: wizard’s staff. Race man

Hatar. Demi F N Long Blade. goddess of assassins
Symbol: non. Race: dark elf

Eshail. Inter M CG Hammer. artificial, creation, fire, strength. god of crafts
Symbol: smiths hammer. Race: dwarf

Brigh. Inter F L Pan. life, community, protection, nobility. goddess of home and family
Symbol: a house. Race: halfling

Sato. Lesser M LN Hands. protection, knowledge, law. god of monks
Symbol: a forearm and hand raped with a leather strand. Race: Elf

Madran. Lesser F L Short Sword. rune, law, comment, goddess of cities
Symbol: a charter of a walled city. Race: elf

Vshon. Inter M G Long Sword. sun, protection, travel, liberation. god of ranger’s wilds
Symbol: tree. Race: man, elf

Tishon. Inter F C Long bow. plants, animals, weather, scaleykind. goddess of druid’s 
nature. Symbol: non. Race: wood elf

Bilston. Lesser M NE Any. destruction, war, evil. god of war
Symbol: black sword and ax crossed. Race: elf 

Ilkey. Lesser F C Scythe. chaos, darkness, death. goddess of the Harvest 
Symbol: scythe. Race: elf

Kar. Lesser M L Fists. sun, strength, air. god of strength and the Skis.
Symbol: a cape. Race: man

Lowe. Lesser F CG Pin. charm, tricky, knowledge. goddess of writing.
Symbol: an open book. Race: man

Anar. Inter M C Spear. water, weather, chaos, scaleykind. god of water and sea
Symbol: waves. Race: elf

Eaan. Lesser F CN trickery, madness, darkness. goddess of madness
Symbol: lighting bolt. Race: elf

Brador. Dimi M C Ax. strength, distraction. god of barbarians
Symbol: bare. Race: man

Eleasa. Dimi F L protection, law. Goddess of law
Symbol: scales. Race: man

Eshtal. Lesser M. N Spear/Lance. nobility, glory, war. the Horse Lord.
Symbol: house. Race: man

Mego. Lesser F N Horse Bow. community, travel, liberation. goddess of Trade
Symbol: gold coin. Race: man

Magare. Lesser M NE Knife. evil, glory, death. god of murder.
Symbol: hart with a dagger stuck in it. Race: elf

Bastail. Lesser F CE Poison. chaos, trickery, destruction. Goddess of betrayal.
Symbol: vile of black liquid. Race: elf

Gazlin Lesser M C Bottle. charm, trickery, luck god of husbands.
Symbol: yin yang. Race: man

Meral Lesser F L Scream. law, protection, scaleykind. god of land owners and land lords.
Symbol: dragon. Race: man

Jumay Inter M LN Sword. liberation, nobility, glory, luck. god of dulling and the sword.
Symbol: six pentacles five arranged in the points and one as the center of a pentacle. Race: elf

Azaral Inter F LG Shield. liberation, protection, sun, good. god of pentacle.
Symbol: sword. Race: elf

Dermear. Inter M LN Hammer. artificial, knowledge, earth, law. god of mesentery.
Symbol: masons hammer and plumb. Race: dwarf

Heder. Inter M LN Az. artificial, weather, plants, knowledge. goddess of wood rites.
Symbol: square, saw, and chisel Race: dwarf

Malta. Lesser M N Club. sun, creation, community. god of millers.
Symbol: a mil stone. Race: halfling

Heleana. Lesser F L Fail. sun, earth, animal. goddess of farmers
Symbol: wheat stack or a golden wheat head. Race: halfling

Cast. Inter M LN Sword, Shield, Spear, and Javelin. luck, war, strength, protection. god o worriers
Symbol: helm. Race: man, dwarf, elf

Tine. Inter F CG nobility, charm, travel, knowledge. goddess of arties.
Symbol: paint brush. Race: halfling, man, elf.

Yadvak. Inter M N charm, trickery, travel, knowledge. gad of bards.
Symbol: lute. Race: elf, man

Plain Lesser F LN Bow. animals, air, nobility. goddess of falconers.
Symbol: falcon. Race: man, elf

Shathr. Demi M N Cold attacks. weather, darkness. god of winter
Symbol: snow flack. Race: elf

Anak. Demi F N Water attacks. weather, water. goddess of spring.
Symbol: drop of water, or a flower. Race: elf

Usley. Demi M N Touch attacks. weather, animals. god of fall.
Symbol: red leaf. Race: elf

Astar. Demi F N Ray attacks. weather, sun. goddess of summer
Symbol: sun. Race: elf

Elemental gods
Bik. Elemental god chaos, fire. god of Fire

Piler. Elemental god chaos, earth. god of Earth

Uther Elemental god chaos, water. god of Water

Go. Elemental god chaos, air. god of Air


----------



## The Empire (Feb 25, 2007)

Player screen name/ Character name

1.woody06/Oam 
2.HolyGrenadeFrenzy/Prestige Featherfoot
3.leinart/Lars Raska
4.Greenbottle/Emral Greenbottle
5.Bogre/Glyrell Nujennis
6.hellrazor111/Ermac
7.Thalos_Greycloak/Isis Leafbender-Staggeringfoot
8.TheCrazyMuffinMan/Edmee Kaboyashi
9.
10.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of description and all, but.... How're people supposed to make characters without guidelines?  I suppose one could guess?

LVL, starting gold, starting HP, Allowable books, Stat system...

Also I don't want to sound like an English teacher, but...

Character, not carter.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry about that. 4d6 drop the low. Send me a back round and I will award extra levels accordingly, so start out at first. I have maps but there scanned from a hard copy I can send them to any one that wants them I am planning on putting them in photo bucket or something that I can link to. Everyone has typos. As for books all the completes were all the classes are from and unearthed arcane. If I did not list a class tell me, if you want something else it might work out. Palladian’s are limited to the colt or church of the creator in case I forgot that. First levle hits are max.


----------



## The Empire (Feb 26, 2007)

*The Dwarven  Kingdom of the Blood Moutons.*

The Dwarven  Kingdom of the Blood Moutons. 
The Dwarves live in grate city stats under the Blood moutons. They are all unifies by the two citadels of the grate plateau, Crage Gebarn and Crage More, each of these citadel has a population 100000 Dwarves. Other cities of the kingdom, Tohair 2000, Tibara 8000, Kaza 12000, Red 10000, Tiail 20000, Nag 5000, Tula 4000, Maxuon 2000, Vanail 9000, Mogon 2000, Maxog 2200, the Ile 500, Crag Ines citadel 50000, Ufidon 2100, Nagaras 4000, Trila 2000, 
The Dwarven kingdom of strong holds deals with a constant Kobold and other mouton monsters. 
Dwarves worship Eshail and Brigh. In Dawarven society male and female are equal although most clerics of Enhsail are Male and most clerics of Brigh are female. Most other races are not familiar enough with Dwarves to tell the different between male and female.
Available classes: Barbarian, Cleric, Fighter, Favored Soul, Wizard (item creation), War mage, Devine Bard, and Cloistered Cleric.
Weapons and armor: Ax, Hammer, Spears, Mace, Crossbows, Mettle Armors Mettle Shields.  
Economics: the major export is finished mettle items. They trade to the Halflings and the North men thru them, the kingdoms of Roocks and Zethy, and thru them to Ishaleh. The biggest imports are grain and hard woods
Treaties: the Dwarves are part of what is known as the northern alliance. The Dwarves, the Halflings and the North men. It is also known as the short alliance.


----------



## Leinart (Mar 2, 2007)

Man I hope this gets started soon seems really cool.


----------



## The Empire (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya I am still waiting on two people to get me there carters. All three of them are close so I will get them moving as soon as I see some stats and stuff.


----------



## The Empire (Mar 7, 2007)

I will have a complete map to post as soon as I can get back to a scanner and my original map. I left the map at were I live and I am on a trip now so it will be some time after the 12 March before I have the map back in my hands.


----------



## The Empire (Mar 8, 2007)

I am pleased that the last party I ran in this world will have 3 of the 5 players returning. Although two of them are still working on there character, and there often slow at that sort of thing.


----------



## Woody06 (Mar 10, 2007)

slow you say, I once watched a snail out run them


----------



## The Empire (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yes it is*

Yes it is the same two brothers and if I was were I could light a fire under them I would but Moscow is a long way from them. The older one has little excuse he is not working do to his shoulder again. I would try to shame them in to working faster but nether of them have any shame.


----------



## Woody06 (Mar 12, 2007)

well if I was in moscow I would aquire an svd and shoot there slow asses from there, but thats just me


----------



## The Empire (Mar 13, 2007)

I think that there out of range for that? I was in a place that I could have picked a used one cheep. 
I have one at home and it is a good tool.


----------



## Woody06 (Mar 18, 2007)

well actually the russian versions are no longer legal to import, or I would be sending you some money.


----------



## The Empire (Mar 19, 2007)

You can still by from Izhmash. The tiger is legal in the US and it is a shorter version. The gun has to have a plastic handle now. I can’t import them yet.


----------



## Greenbottle (Mar 19, 2007)

I am done


----------



## The Empire (Mar 22, 2007)

*Get started*

I am going to get this show on the road the 6th player is still working out some things but I have his background good enough to get started.


----------



## The Empire (Mar 22, 2007)

*The old ICC*

The old ICC ran out so this the link to the new one. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3411740#post3411740


----------



## Leinart (Apr 4, 2007)

So far its 3 halfings and a lars eh?


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 4, 2007)

If there is a place open I would volunteer for it, but for work and family I can not make my pc before next week.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Apr 4, 2007)

Leinart said:
			
		

> So far its 3 halfings and a lars eh?



Yeah, so far......I am quite impressed with your role playing Leinart.  Prestige is a little uptight at the moment but he isn't a bad guy.  I like your presentation very much.  Welcome to the party!


----------



## The Empire (Apr 5, 2007)

I will put you in now. One of the Halflings hasten summated his stuff yet but he is one of the prementioned brothers so if I place some one it might get some of his led out. Just get me a background and stuff as soon as possible and remember to email it to galaionempire@gmail.com I am positive that you will make a grate teem member.


----------



## Leinart (Apr 5, 2007)

lol thanks lars is just young and brash. I like how you play prestige to...I get the feeling the group might get a little explosive.


----------



## Greenbottle (Apr 6, 2007)

it may at first but once we all come to respect and trust it will work perfect.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 15, 2007)

About Dorsk asking if you need any thing if no one answers before I post again I will assume that nothing is needed that the party has every thing written down on the sheets that I have and you will be leaving. So if there is any thing like an extra riding animal the company will foot the bill for if there is something expensive that you think that your character can’t live with the price will come out of your cut of any loot, so keep that in mind Greenbottle.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## The Empire (Apr 29, 2007)

Just to give every one a heads up I plan on picking up the pace. So if there are no replys to a post I will move on.


----------



## The Empire (May 6, 2007)

I would like every one to get there languages done write. I have grouped the languages in to related forms they are as fallows. You may want to check with what is available for your character. Like you have to spend skill points to speak Adran unless you’re an Elf. Just post them I think after traveling together for 5 days everyone would know what the others speak. Don’t forget that In bones gives extra. 
Nalanski (North Men), Ziiski (Halfling), Shadi (Dawrven) 

Sylvan (Wood Elves), Adran (High Elves), Adlen (Elves) Midern (Dark Elves)

Roock, (Human Rooks) Zethy, (Human Zethy) Sonioan,(Human Soniaoy)

Ishaleh (Human Ishaleh), Eastah (Eastah)

Sue (Human Empty planes)

Sicten (Centaur, Satyr, Minotaur)

Uli (Uli, Qui)

Gnuska (Goliath)


----------



## Woody06 (May 12, 2007)

You all need to get moving, I have already killed some stuff and got me "some".


----------



## The Empire (May 13, 2007)

Sword-dancer had to step down.


----------



## Woody06 (May 16, 2007)

nobody likes a quiter


----------



## Woody06 (May 18, 2007)

Am I the only one thats actually getting anything done or are the others moving along?


----------



## The Empire (May 19, 2007)

As you can see they have ground to a halt all they need to do is to say witch man there going with.


----------



## Woody06 (May 20, 2007)

Just take the one on the left and get moving.


----------



## Bogre (May 21, 2007)

Hi, are you still looking for players for this campaign?


----------



## The Empire (May 22, 2007)

yes were still looking


----------



## Bogre (May 23, 2007)

Character submitted...ironically, it looks like the first adventure is against elves. 

(OOC: Guess who picked elves as their favored enemy as a background trait I thought would be cool, with no knowledge of that?  )


----------



## Woody06 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah that is kinda cool


----------



## Woody06 (May 31, 2007)

Ok wake me when we get going again.


----------



## Dejah (Jun 4, 2007)

where should I submit my char?


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dejah turn it into The Empire


----------



## The Empire (Jun 7, 2007)

Every thing you need is on page one of this thread. Send the background and sheet to galaionempire@gmail.com it is my email for the game. The reason I don’t want them posted is I am running the game blind for the players. There is no reason the every one know every thing about the other party members. I have one suggestion you might want to keep it to the neutral to good as 4/5 of the party are.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 22, 2007)

Bogre, Woody06, perhaps this will get moving now.  What do you think Greenbottle?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 24, 2007)

I take 20 while cooking the meal.  The superior equipment and condition penalties even each other out says our DM.....so taking 20 on my Profession Cook gives me a 30 on the meal.



			
				Bogre said:
			
		

> Character submitted...ironically, it looks like the first adventure is against elves.
> 
> (OOC: Guess who picked elves as their favored enemy as a background trait I thought would be cool, with no knowledge of that?  )



Yeah, Woody06 is right, that is cool.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 24, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> Bogre, Woody06, perhaps this will get moving now.  What do you think Greenbottle?



Bogre, Dejah, Woody06, WELCOME TO THE GAME!.... .....Sorry, I forgot to greet you.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ruins of Kail*






The group is just south west of the tower were there is a brake in the line that symbolizes 
the forest edge.  The tower is the red circle, the red square is the other building that is standing. 
The gray lines are foundations and parts of walls. There is a lake that is the blue lines the 
fort is on a hill. The green clumps are large trees.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you are still looking for players, I would like to join


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 29, 2007)

Woody06 said:
			
		

> Ok we need to move now! There are trolls out here!  Shaking his head. Trust me Sasha and I have seen one up close!




 Man, I would like to run with you Woody06!  From the player perspective it seems like some of us in the party aren't as  involved as others right now, hopefully everyone jumps in and gets on it, yet waiting on the outcome in this "spot" in ICC doesn't feel pleasant either way.

    Prestige isn't gonna budge yet though, until he has a grip on the situation.  He isn't even Mr. Wilderness or a warrior class or anything just  isn't old enough to have figured some things out, even though he is intelligent and relatively wise, expereince hasn't caught up with him yet. So basically this is him! (  ) and this is me        It will and hopefully he survives it.   

His current way of looking at it may work out...  ...but then again it may not too.   Depends on how the encounter turns out.  Just because one turns out well doesn't mean the next one will either.    Not with our DM.    

 @TheEmpire>  How far can a Giant throw a halfling, anyway?   With a club that would be one heck of a golf tee!    



			
				Woody06 said:
			
		

> I say we make a run to the tower! I don't speak giant only orc!



That, tower smells a little bit like a rock and a hard place........player trap!  But I could be wrong just and even just for spite if I am not careful.    

Ya, know what I mean?


----------



## The Empire (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes were still looking for players every thing you need to know is on page one of this post.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 4, 2007)

hey, what lvl are we


----------



## The Empire (Jul 4, 2007)

Your back round will determine your level. Send it to galaionempire@gmail.com if it is good I will award a level or two. Starting is first but most have gotten one from good backgrounds.


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah the tower is probably not the smartest idea, however attacking a giant or whatever this thing is doesn't seem like the best idea in the world either. Lets hope this all works out in the end.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 5, 2007)

Woody06 said:
			
		

> Yeah the tower is probably not the smartest idea, however attacking a giant or whatever this thing is doesn't seem like the best idea in the world either. Lets hope this all works out in the end.



Yeah, ATTACKING isn't what prestige has in mind....but then again he is a halfling adolescent so dangerously curious and his naiveté  is in full bloom......As a player I could ignor this.....But how can I pass up the role playing oppertunity?  I certainly hope it does all work out for the best but if it doesn't I hope I only get my own character killed.

Ha! I wouldn't want it any other way....yet!

-HGF


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 7, 2007)

But then again Prestige still doesn't know what he is looking at.......It may be a troll wrapped up in a curtain after all.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 8, 2007)

@Hellrazor111>Hey Hellrazor111, you need to answer TheEmpire and do the rolls as he specifies and then give the results here on OCC.  My two rolls are ready and we are still waiting on you to comply....Yours are written first......I will send my results ot TheEmpire  Nice character btw. 

 Prestige is about 18 to 19 human years equivelant to human age but that probrably appears even younger to those not familiar with halflings but halfings are not underestimated by those whom know them or of them by reputation.....You should check with the DM about your characters local and case.  I believe your character may not know.  Good Role Play on your part and I do like the character myself.  Prestige still doesn't know him/them but that is for the game.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry, I have an old computer that acts up, thought I posted yesterday.

anyways

sent my resualts to TheEmpire

and


----------



## The Empire (Jul 9, 2007)

O.K. I have the results of your rolls in and your intimidate fails you will need to make an intimidate save wisdom bonus + lev. + 1d20. Ermac didn’t have the intimidate skill so all he gets is his roll + wisdom bonus.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 9, 2007)

Sense Motive Check for Ermak's Intentions http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1141840

 For the Intimate Check and a Counter Intimidate I give the previous rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1140197


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 9, 2007)

intimidate save
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1141902


sense motive save
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1141965


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmmm.......Like where is everyone else? 

@H.R.111>It is forgiven but please don't do that.  K?


----------



## The Empire (Jul 9, 2007)

The last brother finally got his stuff together.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 11, 2007)

*Is SoMeBoDy going to roll a spot check?*

Hey, guys is somebody gonna check and see whether the giants are breathing down our backs?  I mean where are you guys?   Really, I mean TheEmpire is gonna smash us to tiny bits "Luke"!


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello everyone, I do appologize for my tardiness, I am waitning on the final approval from Empire and then I will get started. On a side note I just read through the game so far and it sounds good. Good luck and have fun...TG


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thalos_Greycloak said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I do appologize for my tardiness, I am waitning on the final approval from Empire and then I will get started. On a side note I just read through the game so far and it sounds good. Good luck and have fun...TG



 WELL IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey WoodyO6> Prestige isn't waving for you to come over but is pointing at the party while talking to the giants.  Two different things.  It could go sour but it might not.  Prestige isn't a moron even if Oam thinks he is.  Just looking at it from a different perspective of a possible trade agreement.  Ya, know maybe.......  Never mind, I couldn't expect a better dwarf perspective than that.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 20, 2007)

I am requesting permission to go in. Submitting sheet soon.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 20, 2007)

got you down in slot 8


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 20, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> got you down in solt 8




My sincerest thanks.

I sent a new email, inquiring as to the appropriate time of IC entry.

Also, I have fixed the details you brought up.

I hope the backstory is to your satisfaction, TheEmpire.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 21, 2007)

*Welcome TheCrazyMuffinMan*

Welcome to the game.....Hope you stick around.     As I also hope some of the other players return.  Things could really pick up if they do.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 21, 2007)

Here Comes A New Challenger!


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok so let me get this straight. We have demons of some sort comming at us from the east, and giants that may or may not be on our side attacking(or looks like they are attacking) the demons, a new guy running out of the woods to the east, and I am at the tower with sasha and there has been a rope lowered to us from the window. Do I have everything straight?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 21, 2007)

Woody06 said:
			
		

> Ok so let me get this straight. We have demons of some sort comming at us from the east, and giants that may or may not be on our side attacking(or looks like they are attacking) the demons, a new guy running out of the woods to the east, and I am at the tower with sasha and there has been a rope lowered to us from the window. Do I have everything straight?



yeah, at this point that is exactly how things look.

Except the new guy out of the east isn't fully within veiw and when he is you will see it is a she....Halfling and a real looker for any species to gaze upon......As a dwarf that would amaze your character that a halfling female could look so.....Right!


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 21, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> yeah, at this point that is exactly how things look.
> 
> Except the new guy out of the east isn't fully within veiw and when he is you will see it is a she....Halfling and a real looker for any species to gaze upon......As a dwarf that would amaze your character that a halfling female could look so.....Right!




Concerning me, is there anything in the tower that could get in my way?


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 21, 2007)

TheCrazyMuffinMan said:
			
		

> Concerning me, is there anything in the tower that could get in my way?



my foot when I trip you hehehehe


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 21, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> yeah, at this point that is exactly how things look.
> 
> Except the new guy out of the east isn't fully within veiw and when he is you will see it is a she....Halfling and a real looker for any species to gaze upon......As a dwarf that would amaze your character that a halfling female could look so.....Right!






Thanks, I was tired and I wanted to make sure I was up to speed.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

Mohahaha.....


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> Mohahaha.....



Not even abit imposing are we?

I am in the world of nestalgia now.....With no power to do anything but wait and watch.........I think I will go check the players ages and see if any of them have any idea why I am saying all of this.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

This is of course time permiting, but if I do have the chance I want to enter the tower via the second floor window.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

Thalos_Greycloak said:
			
		

> This is of course time permiting, but if I do have the chance I want to enter the tower via the second floor window.



I don't even know how high up it is...for the tower is much higher than two storyies and it could be much farther up like three or four stories.  Also, your ICC  post needs an n in need for it reads eed  instead of need


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

the window is on the thrid floor or that what it looks like


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1165339

*Search check made to check for traps*


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok no window then I wil head to the door to beat on it frustratingly like everyone else


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

hellrazoe111 every one is dogging Ermac lately don’t feel bad I have been in the same paces before. Well not in the same place but close.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

i am not intentionaly dogging the ermac I am just playing according to character.
Also Empire do i detect evil from the ermac


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

@hellrazor111> welcome back, I really like your character but we must test your roleplaying skills further.  Halfling fun and all.  

Seriously though, GOOD JOB on the roleplaying.  In Character bonus for you.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

to Hellrazor111, I have to agree you are ding well in character, I am not attacking you personaly, but there are only three things that my character takes serious, everything else is just a good time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1165506

*Reflex save*


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1165510

*2nd save*


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

*preparing to use my daggers to sort out the ring on my character's next action. Hooray for wooden handles.*


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

the door bar is DC20 to lift. Sasha is helping it is a str check.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1165694

Dear diary: Jackpot.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 24, 2007)

The bar will be a DC 30 to replace.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 24, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> The bar will be a DC 30 to replace.





How many can lift it at once and how does Aid Another factor in?


----------



## The Empire (Jul 24, 2007)

6 people can fit on the bar each adds there Str. bonus and one will make the roll. Let me know who is lifting and in what poison the Halflings will need to all be on the left to reach the bar unless they have some way to gain some height. I can figure the Str in.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

The ropes are set up and all we have to do is put it in, although we might be done........I think that it is finished but you need to let us know, TheEmpire.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 26, 2007)

It will be a DC 15 to replace the bar with the use of block and tackle. With 3 of you on each rope it will under your combined bonus so no roll is required. And it can be placed in one round.

Was some one going up to the 2nd story window to look out?


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 26, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> It will be a DC 15 to replace the bar with the use of block and tackle. With 3 of you on each rope it will under your combined bonus so no roll is required. And it can be placed in one round.
> 
> Was some one going up to the 2nd story window to look out?




That would be myself and Greenbottle.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 26, 2007)

One thing before I forget again I would like every one to post a description of there character here for every. Just physicals description like clothing and the visible items not what the items do or any thing like that.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 26, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> One thing before I forget again I would like every one to post a description of there character here for every. Just physicals description like clothing and the visible items not what the items do or any thing like that.




My character has med-length black boots, black shorts, a dark blue short-sleeved top, long hair, a blue bandana and very slightly oriental facial features. She carries a pair of rather ill-treated daggers, and some thieves picks.

NOTE: When I get home, I will roll the Reflex save.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1174260

...and cringe.

Greenbottle did a 13, not counting modifiers (I don't think he counted them anyway)


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Rope Use Check  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1175108

(I do believe we can say "Those came untied perfectly!")


----------



## The Empire (Aug 1, 2007)

As a warning I am giving exp as individuals. This means that if you don’t do any thing you won’t get any exp’s. Also all skill tests with DC are worth there DC in exp damage is worth X2 the amount taken or given. I will do my best to keep track of this and began to post it every month.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the way to the window clear?


Current Discription
Prestige is a relatively fit halfing with moody hazel eyes and tan skin with light brown hair.  Thin and nimble yet a wirey and strong form underneath dark green and black clothing of good adventuring quality and the cloak of the 13th tower broach holding his dark cloak off his shoulders nearly complete his appearance.  His haversack is nearly always on him hanging at his side.  His quiver is sometimes on the shoulder or back and other times on the riding saddle of his close friend and riding dog Two Beards. 

For combat Prestige has two dark bladed daggers yet rarely more than one is ever seen.  His spear is rather bright tiped and of the same quality and type as the rest of the 13th tower company.  Prestige is fond of handling a rod when not holding his spear although he is sometimes know to hold both when entering battle.  

Prestige is rarely seen in a hat of any kind although he accasionally will pull the hood on his cloak up when it suits him.  Mostly he doesn't draw the hood up though as obstructing his ears and eyes is something worth avoiding all together, even if  the hood has already been modified to assist this need with a better shape suited for it.

Two Beards is a dark furred riding dog with two goatee like beards sprouting in opposite directions from the bottom of his chin which hardly complete the picture unless you consider the hulking mass of muscle and gleam in his eyes that silently say "intelligence" with perked up ears.  The dark fine tooled trick riding saddle and saddlebags complete his adournment.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 2, 2007)

That demon from the window is down, and it looks clear enough.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 2, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> As a warning I am giving exp as individuals. This means that if you don’t do any thing you won’t get any exp’s. Also all skill tests with DC are worth there DC in exp damage is worth X2 the amount taken or given. I will do my best to keep track of this and began to post it every month.




For clerics and other casters, I guess they get x2 the amount they heal, and some fixed amount for spells used based on their nature. Is this correct?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 2, 2007)

TheCrazyMuffinMan said:
			
		

> That demon from the window is down, and it looks clear enough.



TheEmpire didn't say whether my attack of oppurtunity hit or not..........so I wait and miss with my second attack.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 2, 2007)

TheCrazyMuffinMan said:
			
		

> For clerics and other casters, I guess they get x2 the amount they heal, and some fixed amount for spells used based on their nature. Is this correct?



I would assume so and if a spell is used then it would have a worth of #xp per level of spell and if it does damage that too and a total creature XP for getting the most out of the creature in question......kills for foes unless outsmarting them or something is a better way to utilize the situation.  Allies may also impart experience I believe if dealing with them imparts it........Yet that will probrably be done on a basis to basis

TheEmpire is quick of wit and killing something isn't always the best way to get experience out of it.  

As you have noticed he is sneaky and you must not under estimate his sneakiness athough under estimation of the sneakiness is likely.   

Yet, the current situation does call for killing there is little doubt.  The Giants didn't necissarily hold any experience for fighting and now they are on our side!    For now anyway.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 3, 2007)

How dos this sound for spells a spell is worth double its level in exp. plus any damage dealt or held and DC for spell penetration or whatever but not for making some one save. 

I would like to know what you think.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 4, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> How dos this sound for spells a spell is worth double its level in exp. plus any damage dealt or held and DC for spell penetration or whatever but not for making some one save.
> 
> I would like to know what you think.



What about the important spells that don't do any damage?

Besides the damage XP is already mentioned with Damage delt XP.

You could always use the methods used in the 2ND edition rules for Xp Individual task XP....It reallly is a pretty good XP system and it includes everythign from spells to how much xp rogues get from treasure gaining.  But you may want to pick through it and add, subtract what you like and don't like......just saying it may save you loads of time.......If you want a scan let me know.

HGF


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 4, 2007)

On the critical....I only put one roll in the entry so it didn't automatically do the math.....
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191781

(Natural 20..so a 25 to hit and a 16 to damage I believe after the X3 multiplier to the 4)

Unless I need to have those dice rolled separately. I also forgot about the +20 insight bonus which seems kinda wasted on this roll but it does give a 46 in the attack roll with the critical from the natural 20........assuming the demaon isn't already dead it should be soon as I hit!....I hope it doesn't explode!  It is a littel one after all.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 7, 2007)

*Revision time...*

There is going to be a slight revision to the methods used on this and ICC thread so we can have things go smoother.  On the positive side there will be more to do so checking the threads more often will be a good idea yet I am not sure what all TheEmpire has in mind we will most likely separate the ICC and OCC abit better and multiphase the rounds a little more..Just thought you guys might want a heads up on the current situation.


Perhaps we could put all the math stuff and Out of character issues such as game data like initiatives and the like here and link to the other page on ICC for the in character stuff and link back to the OCC on the relavent ICC post....

I don't really know what is going to be done and am just posting some suggestions to smooth out the method for ease of play and more fun all around without too much  unsightlyiness or frustration.

Does anyone else have any suggestions for ease of play?
Attack of OP vs Demon just out of window.  The first one the second was a mistake because that is worked out now.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213044


----------



## The Empire (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps after this combat I could start a combat thread were all combat is done on it round by round. But I think with only one demon left and only one or two rounds left there is not much point in starting it until the next fight. As soon as the fight is done I will give exp to every one as well. I think a solution to the combat besides a thread just for it is to tack every thing by initiative.(rolling initiative posting them and then action and or statements in order with attacks and damage on them) but if any one has any ideas I’m open for suggestion.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 18, 2007)

Attacks:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1212954

2nd one hit.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1212996 5 damage from the attack.

Edit: It wasn't a crit. It was a natural 18, so that doesn't do it. It's still 5 damage, which is good.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 18, 2007)

New round the demon has climbed in the window.  The demons new initiative is 7.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 18, 2007)

Prestige's Initiative after that AT of OP last round.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213063 and it is an 11


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 18, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213664
Init: 18


----------



## The Empire (Aug 20, 2007)

Greenbottle 4 and 5 points  
Fetherfoot 9 points


----------



## The Empire (Aug 21, 2007)

Ermac, Greenbottle the bandages heal 1 hit point an hour. Edmee is healed 15 hits.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 21, 2007)

Searching the first lower room like a detective!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217143


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm going to go with him in case any traps are about, I will Aid Another.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217280


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 22, 2007)

After a few words with Ermac.......Prestige will speak again.....What do you guys think about what I have discovered....How should we proceed as players and as characters in the thread


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 24, 2007)

3 knots and 3 checks http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1222288

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1222345

OUt of frustration I take 10 on the last knot.  Then I take 10 on the block and tackle redo the knots taking 10 and then set it up for the pulling.


spot http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1222572


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

If I were to use a small rapier, would I be able to Finesse it in this campaign?


----------



## The Empire (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes weapon finesse is available for daggers, rapier, thin blades, kinacks, and any thing ells in 3.5.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 26, 2007)

For every one that leveled I need your new sheet before you go using any thing off of it. As in you’re not 2nd or what ever level until I get the up dated version. Remember send it to galaionempire@gmail.com also you can IM me any time you see me on.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 29, 2007)

Sending changes now.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys sorry about my delay in getting back int to the game. Recently had shoulder surgery and for a while was not feeling up to playing. I am back now and will try to check at least once a day. What time do you guys usually get on to post?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, personally, i'm on at various times throughout the week


BUT
I hope I'm not signing Ermac's death wish. But being who he is, injuries wont stop him from helping, and so far all he has done is get himself shot


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Aug 31, 2007)

Do i detect evil from any of the doors.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 31, 2007)

The stories of my youth are going through my head and ghosts could be a real threat........My attempt at mirth is one of prestiges foreboding thoughts.  I plan on dropping a spear point down and into the room as we enter...If any other halflings have Swarm fighting now is as a good a time as any to group up.

I plan on blasting anything that doesn't jump out including and not limited to those creepy gargolye looking things with the rod........The spear will hopefully prove useful for other things that might leap at us.

Spot when the door opens. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235264


----------



## The Empire (Aug 31, 2007)

What doorare you at?


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Aug 31, 2007)

i do have swarm fighting and will join you Pres. And Empire do i detect evil from either door?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Sep 1, 2007)

Let us start with the left and move right.  There are three doors


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Sep 1, 2007)

that is fine by me the way of the fireman....but first lets see if I can detect evil. And do we have a rogue by chance that can check for traps.


----------



## The Empire (Sep 1, 2007)

There is a faint glow of evil coming through the door.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Sep 2, 2007)

If you guys will give me a moment to try to fathom what or how many things are in the next room. (to GM I would like to take a second round to get more information about the evil i feel on the other side of the door, and if time perm its the third round.) I would also like to check the other two doors as well.


----------



## The Empire (Sep 2, 2007)

The aura is faint but I will allow the concentration to continue while some one opens the door.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 2, 2007)

Inititative is 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1238582


----------



## The Empire (Sep 3, 2007)

This is the new combat thread. 
Rucks Combat 
Rucks (ICC)


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Sep 5, 2007)

I have returned, and sent my 5th level to Mike.

Edit: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1243008 Hide check

Does a 17 work?

Edit 2: Once I'm sufficiently hidden (if a 17 is enough), I will do a trap searching spree, so the party need not worry about any surprises.

+11 = good.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Sep 5, 2007)

Well seems as though my breath weapon attack isn't gonna happen.  It is the only great attack I have because it is an area effect.  Oam could duck I suppose but a 1d6 on all 6 skeletons would a be nice start on this combat.  BNot to mention the fire would give enough light for the rest of the party to see by. (those without darkvision are the minority at this time)

In all seriousness....What is the marching order?  I was running point with Ermac but if Shasha opened the door then somehow the order changed.  Technically the 5' space could have Shasha in it too and Isis as well for that matter,


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've broken away from the group enough that I can do some trapfinding and look for things that may profit the party in the long run, since I am dreadfully unequipped to handle undead. If I failed the hide, I may have to join the fight.


----------



## The Empire (Sep 8, 2007)

CMM I am not going to tell you if your hiding worked.

As for the Combat thread I think that we should also post the results for each round on ICC.


----------



## The Empire (Oct 3, 2007)

*Exp*

Experience time the skeletons are each worth 100 exps. for a kill and 400 for being there.  As always the damage done dabbled. If any one levels from this they will have to sleep before fitting the lev.


Also I have a map of the lower part I will post in a day or two I just need to scan it.


----------



## The Empire (Oct 5, 2007)

*Tower*








This is the bottem of the tower


----------



## The Empire (Oct 6, 2007)

*Kill Exp.*

Woody 200 from kills,
Greenbottle 300 from kills,
Hellrazor 100 from kills,

If you want the exp. From your damage you will have to look it up your self.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2007)

]ooc[pardon the interruption, but are you still taking players?]/ooc[


----------



## The Empire (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes there is still room.  Please no page one of OCC where the modifications to race and culture are located.
It will probably be after this fight is over before writing to you in.  Maybe this speed it up, seems things then slow this month.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 29, 2007)

I am really sorry, but i have some work comming up that will take me out of my usual employment area...4+ hours of driving time...i will be away from home for an extended time and will not have computer access during this time. 

Further more with the holiday travels comming up, that too will conspire to take away from my computer time and i would only end up slowing down the game. If there is someone who was considering playing, please speak up for this game sounds really really kewl!

Scott DeWar,
tetsubo on other sights.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

Never mind.


----------

